# Viren Scan



## alithea (28 Dezember 2004)

Ich hab gehört norton is für nichts! 

1) kann ich northon dann runter löschn und reichn mir auch online viren checks.. oder soll ich dann noch eins raufspielen auf den laptop???

2) welches wäre dann gut?? 

solange ich noch nichs neues habe lass ich mal northon oben!

aber mir kommt vor das ich seit ich northon habe.. nur schlimmer die probleme sind.. oder bilde ich mir das ein

3)kann eigentlich der laptop ohne viren oder trojaner oder würme auch so probleme haben??

weil grad vorhin zeigte er wieder fehler in Anwendung - iexplore. exe

4)und was heißt debuggen?


Dankeeeeeeeeee vielmals )

liebe grüße leeni


----------



## Anonymous (28 Dezember 2004)

alithea schrieb:
			
		

> 1) kann ich northon dann runter löschn und reichn mir auch online viren checks.. oder soll ich dann noch eins raufspielen auf den laptop???


Lies dir mal das hier durch:
http://www.microsoft.com/germany/consumer/sicherheit/protect/default.mspx


			
				alithea schrieb:
			
		

> 2) welches wäre dann gut??


http://www.bitdefender.de/bd/site/downloads.php?menu_id=22
http://www.free-av.de/


			
				alithea schrieb:
			
		

> 3)kann eigentlich der laptop ohne viren oder trojaner oder würme auch so probleme haben??


Welche Proleme hast du denn?





			
				alithea schrieb:
			
		

> weil grad vorhin zeigte er wieder fehler in Anwendung - iexplore. exe


Du solltest mal nach Malware suchen:
http://winfakten.dyndns.biz/dok86.html


			
				alithea schrieb:
			
		

> 4)und was heißt debuggen?


to debug bedeutet so viel wie Programmierfehler suchen.


----------



## alithea (28 Dezember 2004)

also das serivepackage von windows für den schutz hab ich schon oben.. antivir hab ich auch schon runter geladen heute
nur nimmt mir dieses services zeugs den antivir nicht an also hab ich den so eingestellt das ich das selber überwache jetzt steht halt das. nicht überwacht!!

nur hmm wie kann ich auf das zugreifn.. und das änderen.. weil das ist immer lei dann gekommen wenn etwas nicht gepasst hat.. und sonst weiß ich nicht wo diese datei ist.. bzw das programm.. wo ist den das normalerweiße zu finden??

ach ja.. was ich vermute das es vielleicht ein programmierfehler sein kann.. aber von was ein programmierfehler... weil machmal spinnt der laptop voll..

ist aber von einem programmierer aufgesetzt worden... voriges mal ist alles blau gewesen... und dann zeigt er irgendwas das ein fehler ist

und adressen

win32k.sys - adresse BF830918
NavEx15.sys - adresse B9931C44

und dann fahrt er runter...

komisch.. deswegen will ich ihn ja sicher machen


----------



## Anonymous (28 Dezember 2004)

*Artikel aus aktueller c't 01/2005*

Hierzu passt auch folgender Artikel aus der aktuellen computing today:


http://www.heise.de/ct/05/01/124/


----------



## alithea (28 Dezember 2004)

ich habe den artikel gelesen kling intressant.. ja aber wegen den komischen 
win32k.sys und NavEx15.sys weiß ich jetzt auch nix mehr..

naja mal abwarten ob er weiter so spinnt der pc oder es in zukunft nicht mehr vorkommt das er spinnt!!


----------

